# Another Photography Forum (Stay Active Here Too Tho!!)



## bethany138 (Jul 5, 2006)

Moonshine Forum

Thanks!

b :hug::


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 6, 2006)

Aww.. comeee onnnn!  lol.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

lOl too bad i dont own a digital camera.... but you way over have half the world eligible... there just me and some guys living in third world countries who cant join you.


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 6, 2006)

Aww.. you don't have to be digital!  Its a forum started by a studio called Moonshine Digital Studios... thats all!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah but being the redheaded step child isn't a lot of fun anywhere.  How can a sponsor name digital studio not be partial to their own children... Not to worry im the only person in the free and not so free world who even owns only a film camera these days.  They will be beating your door down.


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow... don't take things so literally.  If I made a forum called Bethany Gilbert Photography forum that wouldn't mean that only people named Bethany Gilbert should be there..


CHILL.


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

> im the only person in the free and not so free world who even owns only a film camera these days.


Not to worry, Bethany. Charlie's just bragging here. It's not true, anyway. *I* don't own a digital camera, either.  

Good luck on the site, btw. It looks very polished and professional. :thumbup: While I would agree the bent is clearly towards studio digital users, with the sections for PS actions and all....there's nothing wrong with that!  Have fun with it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

bragging that I cant afford a digital camera... ha... 

Actually I do have a tiny lil ole ps i use for ebay stuff.  I do hope you have a lot of success with the forum...

I knew terri would just have to admit she is another person lost in time.   By the way did you ever see the movie somewhere in time.  With chris reeves and jane seymour ... lol..  now whose looking for whom that is the question...


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> bragging that I cant afford a digital camera... ha...
> 
> Actually I do have a tiny lil ole ps i use for ebay stuff. I do hope you have a lot of success with the forum...
> 
> I knew terri would just have to admit she is another person lost in time. By the way did you ever see the movie somewhere in time. With chris reeves and jane seymour ... lol.. now whose looking for whom that is the question...


Oh, I can afford one....but who the hell needs it?  

Bethany: we will cease the thread hijack. :taped sh:


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol - DIE FILM    DIEEEEEEEEEE!!!! j/k


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

just one more then I too will disappear into the night. If I go there a dozen others wont lol.  It's all a numbers game..... Now walking off into the fog in search of 1930 and my night club photographer...


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 7, 2006)

oops.. the link was down.. I fixed it tho!


----------

